# what are you thinking



## fleamailman (Jan 17, 2012)

(the goblin was thinking that together with a _what are you doing_ thread, most forums had a _what are you thinking_ thread, saying "...so then, what's on your mind now...")


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate the flu! I also hate Methotrexate but that is alltogether a different story.


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 17, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:
			
		

> I hate the flu! I also hate Methotrexate but that is alltogether a different story.



For me flu = writer's block  I am thinking that I would like to be able to think.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## Xanados (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm thinking that I spent too much time setting up a Minecraft server instead of writing the second part of my short story.


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 17, 2012)

the goblin was thinking how surreal it was to be living in a reserve currency economy, rather than a production economy or an agricultural economy, meaning that if switzerland's production or agriculture were to collapse its economy would still be bolstered by the confidence in its currency, whereas no matter how much its production and agriculture thrived, if its currency collapsed, switzerland would fall to the wayside, so the goblin explained, saying "...currencies are like tectonic plates where for example, the african plate, the euro in this case, is sliding under the european plate, the swiss franc here, where both plates have agreed to peg their currencies together at 1euro/1.2franc but where the swiss are now short selling their currency at the tune of millions of francs each day to maintain this peg, but where too, all faith in the euro, after the hype of ourdearmedia and promises from borrowing politicians has been rightly subtracted from the equation, is resulting in an uncontrollable build up in pressure upwards that will culminate into a sudden whiplash of correction, a fiscal earthquake then, raising the franc to ever new heights...", so the goblin just returned to his point of feeling it to be surreal to be actually living in a reserve currency economy instead of a real one


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 18, 2012)

the goblin is thinking of those ghosts in the past again, and how stupid it is now to try to justify himself to them, saying "...what can one ever do otherwise to what one has done, yes there's are always observations with hindsight but none of them will ever change what happened..." as even now those ghosts just seemed to have their palms outstretched towards in goblin in a wish to be paid, "...so what coins do I place on your eyes, to pay that ferryman to send you on then..." asked the goblin into the silence of their piercing stares once more






20


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 19, 2012)

“...in its way the capitalist system within each country becomes a sort of direct democracy now, where investors simply vote by way of their investments as in a vote of “confidence” or “no confidence” perhaps...” mentioned the goblin, seeing that it was not what the european governments could actually promise each other, nor implement by way of austerity programs either, that changed anything much, no, instead much boiled down to whether investors could still be persuaded to keep their investment in something that looked increasingly like a ship badly listing on a sea of inflationary debt and uncertainty, so the goblin simply asked the readers here, to imagine themselves as the investors now, and to see whether they would still invest their savings in these european countries, or america for that matter, saying “...well then,  if your answer is either case is one of “no” or even “no way” then  can one really blame the investors scrambling out of the market at this point...” simply, the goblin felt that the game was up, that neither governments, nor banks, nor even ourdearmedia could kept humpty dumpty from falling...”


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 19, 2012)

Sashamerideth sat, thinking that the Goblin's choice of picture this time was somewhat more obvious that at other times. It has been a game to figure out how the picture relates to the post, then here the game is given away late.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 19, 2012)

(the goblin liked Sashamerideth, adding "...yes, it's often the hardest part of the post too, I mean I knew that the example of the tittanic for the eurozone, or of momories as _ghost of the past_ here would not be easy to convey, but if one wants to do something with one's posts, then experimentation is called for...", in fact, the goblin used his posting as his chance then, adding "...the readers will be here soon if they are not here already that is, so it's not writing for elsewhere anymore, ah but I'm repeating myself by saying this again, sorry...")

"...then I will share with you the little I know..." replied the goblin "...though I will let you ask me what you wish to...", meanwhile somehow the bonfire in the garden must have still been burning, for that feint pungent smell, together with the slight twitching of the eyes in irritation, caused by it of course, continued even now, as the goblin looked alternatively down at the wooden table's surface and up at the screen in a slow pensive manner as the night progressed its way once more, "...the room of my childhood this, later the room of my guard duty through my mother's demise, and how I strained my ears to hear the rattling of the child-gate downstairs, knowing that it didn't stop she her really, only that it bought me enough time to halt her there, where I could then lead her to back to her bed, though that's dementia for you, the balance goes, so stairs are out...", the goblin strained his ears now, and, bar from the steady hum of the computer, the night's silence was its norm of course, but even so, it didn't stop that feeling of "any minute now" within him at this point, so perhaps her ghost, in this room at least, if one could call it one that is, was not some apparition at all, merely this sensation of guard-duty then, or perhaps just an imagined rattling of the child-gate form moment to moment, that "any minute now" again


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 19, 2012)

"...well, just think of this as your short _journey to self _across forumland in your posts goblin..." mentioned the slot again kindly enough though, continuing "...for that's all this anonymous posting will ever be for you goblin where, what with nothing to prove nor defend nor with any starting point nor finish line neither, without direction too, and where whatever one posts, however often one posts it too, and however far one posts now, it's ever forumland beyond you still, where somewhere is as everywhere, which is as anywhere being nowhere then, simply that, what with you're being anonymous my dear goblin, you never really were on a medium that never really was, so welcome to your anonymity between us now..."






167


----------

